# Bug Out Vehicles



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2157/s4021914.jpg
Here is my '97 Silverado on the Oregon dunes. It is my bug out vehicle. Always has ammo and other neede supplies in it for the SHTF moment. Post up your ride.
:smt066


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That's a good looking ride orygun. I have no plans to bug out ever. I am to old and decrepit to run anywhere so will just have to shoot it out from my front porch win lose or draw.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's fine looking truck, but where are you going to bug out to that is safer than your home? tumbleweed


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

here is mine, currently stocking with non perishables.

[img=http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/300/ebnewbern2.th.jpg]

looking for a good deck mount 50 cal that won't interfere with the lines and sails

john


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

johnr said:


> here is mine, currently stocking with non perishables.
> 
> [img=http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/300/ebnewbern2.th.jpg]
> 
> ...


A Dillon mini gun would look better.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Bug out vehicles are only as good as the amount of fuel you can carry. Which would usually mean it's a one way trip. The more fuel you carry, the less efficient it'll be. The more fuel you carry, the less supplies you can carry. My opinion, bugging out is a fairy tail. Any situation requiring "moving out" is gonna be so big, many people won't see it coming anyways. (think bright flash and a heat rash). If it's just a social calamity, I'd rather people try to take my crap where I'm the one on familiar ground rather than when I run out of fuel.

(this is all assuming of course that the reason for bugging out is bigger than "oh the town's flooded and probably isn't really worthy of much more than speculation)


----------

